# home made energy



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For Harry and others

Home Made Energy

=========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hey Bob! Why ddon't You try it!r did You!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> For Harry and others
> 
> Home Made Energy
> 
> =========


Bob, my firewall objects to that site.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Bob, my firewall objects to that site.


So does mine, Harry. Must be an ad or, it sees an infection.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Definitely an ad, and a looooong one too.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Right On,every one wants to make money 

But no need to pay the guy 120.oo for the info he told you all about it in the video..
But I'm not to sure if the HOA would let me put up that many panels on my house or in the yard.. 

===



mpbc48 said:


> Definitely an ad, and a looooong one too.
> 
> Mike


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Bob,

I'd like to do something like that, but I question how well it would work up here in North Dakota. I'd be one of those people who live in glass houses.

Mike


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> Right On,every one wants to make money
> 
> ...



He did?
There was the fundamental (hook a up to b, and solder) type basic electrical knowledge, but what I didn't see (and what he appears to want to sell you) is where to buy the cells? (wonder how out of date that info is?)

Probably better info on YouTube realistically. (I know they had decent hot water heating info, still considering that for my brothers barn with spring water).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like to see if someone has blogged a claim like this one. Like this one. Homemade Energy Review - Is Homemade Energy Scam? - Digg

I almost always find the saying "if it sounds too good to be true it usually is" to be true.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It would be nice to do something after We got the bill for electric. Prices are way up' Feels like I've been stuck again


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

We live right at the Eastern edge of the grid, here in N. AZ. We have a lot of friends who live in that area not served by any electric company. Their initial installation costs for their solar (and wind and propane) generated electricity is far more than we have spent for electrical service over the last 14 years. Even industry calculations show that, with maintenance included, the costs are never recovered......at current electrical rates. 
Solar water heating does sound interesting as it doesn't require nearly as much expense initially.
As some one once said, "There ain't no such thing as a free lunch".


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> As some one once said, "There ain't no such thing as a free lunch".


There may well be something near, though, Gene. Try Googling Tesla


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> We live right at the Eastern edge of the grid, here in N. AZ. We have a lot of friends who live in that area not served by any electric company. Their initial installation costs for their solar (and wind and propane) generated electricity is far more than we have spent for electrical service over the last 14 years. Even industry calculations show that, with maintenance included, the costs are never recovered......at current electrical rates.
> Solar water heating does sound interesting as it doesn't require nearly as much expense initially.
> As some one once said, "There ain't no such thing as a free lunch".


I agree there is no such thing as a free lunch, I also know we don't get all the energy out of gasoline (nothing is 100%). But how far has the ICE come because we have used and studied it?
This is what thinking about things do:

12 year old boy genius invents new type of solar - YouTube


This is what trying to improve yourself and surroundings, by trying do:

William Kamkwamba: How I harnessed the wind - YouTube

Seems to me to be a better use of time, then like so many that I grew up around, sitting around getting drunk all the time.


----------

